# Tweaking für Laptop.



## McBen (12. Februar 2015)

*Tweaking für Laptop.*

Moin,

ich habe ein Asus N56Vz Laptop.
Test Asus N56VZ-S4044V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Mit "Standard" Einstellung und alles auf Minimum ausser DrawDistance habe ich sehr gute FPS, oft bis na die 100.
Nur passiert es mir häufig, dass ich über nen Häufchen Geröll rüberschaue, dann beim schuss aber "im" Geröll hängen bleibe. Obwohl die Sicht-/Schusslinie eigentlich frei ist.

Wenn ich auf "Verbessert" einstelle, bekomme ich allerdings nur noch weit unter 30fps mit gelegentlichen heftigeren Rucklern.

Gibt es da möglichkeiten noch etwas zu verbessern?
MfG


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tweaking für Laptop.*

Hi McBen!

Welchen Treiber ntuzt Du denn?

Und: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du das Geröll wegen der niedrgigen Grafiksettings nicht erkennen kannst?

Grüße

phila


----------



## O815Gamer (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Tweaking für Laptop.*

Weiß aus dem Kopf nicht genau, welche Einstellung es ist, aber iwo schrieb ein Entwickler mal dass man die Bodentexturen auf eine Stufe über Minimum stellen soll, weil sonst genau das passiert.


----------

